# Horse won't stand up in float?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

take out the center and see how he stands. Sounds like it would be safer without the center bar that he bends


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He might want to travel backwards or on a back facing angle. Mine do.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Interesting question I have for you......how was this horse started? Was he ever layed down? Or put on the ground and tied?


----------



## krayzelburg (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok thanks, i'm just worried that if I take out the dividing bar he will lean against the float wall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krayzelburg (Jan 25, 2013)

No i'm pretty sure he wasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

krayzelburg said:


> Ok thanks, i'm just worried that if I take out the dividing bar he will lean against the float wall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I would rather have him lean against something that won't bend. I would just try and see what he does and he may not.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I knew one older horse who would lay down if you put him in a straight load. He was fine in a slant, or a box. He found it difficult to travel facing forwards so he found himself a solution. Can you try shipping him in a box stall and see what he does? Mine all prefer to travel facing backwards on a slight angle.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

This sounds like "scrambling"...lean on the divider and the next step is trying to climb the wall. I have had a couple of horses over the years that did this.
I would move the divider out of the way and give him space. See if that works. He could be clausterphobic and more room may solve the issue.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

check your trailer REALGOOD . I had a horse that had ridden fine in my 2 horse TB straight load trailer then all of the sudden he started throwing a fit int he trailer. He fell down once and then got himself hooked over the chest bar another time ( both in the same night). I thought "is there a snake in the trailer or whats going on" got in the trailer and sure enough part of the rubber matting on the ramp was coming loose and poking him. i removed the rubber mat on the ramp (which turns into the door) and now hes fine.


----------



## krayzelburg (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok thanks I'll do that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

